# How do I get my budgies to stand on my finger



## Bean (5 mo ago)

I have had my budgies for almost a year and they are still not fully use to me I use to be able to hold the male but the female has him scared of my finger again she always been that way how to get my buddies to stand on my finger


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.*
*Locating an Avian Vet*

*If you have mixed genders in one cage, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Not all budgies want to be held which is perfectly fine. You must remember they are not like dogs or cats. 
Some budgies will step up onto the back of your hand and prefer that to stepping up onto a finger. 

Please read the stickies at the top of the taming and bonding section of the forum. 💜*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mixd. *
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

